# "Select Sayings Of Guru Gobind Singh:" New Book Released By Chief Minister Badal



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2009)

*
Punjab CM releases Dassmesh Bachnawli             * 

CHANDIGARH: Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal Friday released a book titled ‘Select Sayings of Guru Gobind Singh’ (DASHMESH- BACHNAWALI) edited by eminent Sikh Scholar and Writer Dr. Harnam Singh Shan here at Chief Minister residence this morning.  

  Speaking on this occasion, Badal congratulated Dr. Shan for his admirable and memorable achievements in the field of Sikh studies. He highly appreciated Dr. Shan’s tremendous efforts in highlighting the life and philosophy of Guru Gobind Singh ji in the idiom of common man.  The Chief Minister called upon the Punjabi writers to come forward for strengthening the bonds of Punjab, Punjabi & Punjabiat and legacy of Punjab's rich religious and cultural heritage.

Prominent amongst others who were present on the occasion included Akali Leader Mr. Surjit Singh Rakhra,  Principal Secretary to Chief Minister DS Guru, Special Principal Secretary to Chief Minister KJS Cheema, Additional Principal Secretary to Chief Minister  Gaggandip Singh Brar.


----------

